# POC SAnctuary Lot 29 phase 1E Lago loop rd



## luckyd36

Off water lot in the sanctuary. 
Enjoy all the amenities of the sanctuary, pool, Ramp, tennis courts. fishing pier. and more.
Building restrictions and HOA in effect. 
$19900.00..........call or text 2106067709

fsbo


----------



## Davidsel47

Is there a timeline needed to build or can the lot stay empty?


----------



## luckyd36

Not at all


Davidsel47 said:


> Is there a timeline needed to build or can the lot stay empty?


----------



## luckyd36

luckyd36 said:


> Not at all


It can stay empty


----------



## Erichter5674

Can you send what te restrictions are for building?


----------



## luckyd36

Erichter5674 said:


> Can you send what te restrictions are for building?


coastagrande.com


----------

